# Guess What!!!!



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I get to order my wheel today, wheel today, wheel todayâ¦â¦â¦.
AAAAAAAA I'm ALMOST too excited to call! I fear I'm going to wind up on one of those crazy addiction TV shows. One where I can't stop spinning......:hysterical:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

woohoo!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Hurry up and order it!
How super-duper exciting!

Wheeee!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

congraulations to you! Where's the picture?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo! What wheel are you getting again?

Very exciting!!!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Post pics as soon as you can!

Jessie


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

YAY!! I feel lucky, I was spared the anticipation part...GAM got to do that for me. LOL :nana:

Yes, what are you getting again??


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Congratulations. Nothing like having your own wheel. Lots of fun to you!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Pakalana&#8230;..you sooooo lucked out!
WIHH, if that happens&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Oh, you don&#8217;t want to know!


I&#8217;m getting the&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..Kromski, Sonata&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
I called Susan&#8217;s Fiber Shop and she is seeing if she has &#8220;ALL I wanted&#8221; in stock, then she is calling me back.
WHAT IS TAKING SOOOO LONG????


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, my wheel is on its way! Should be here by THURSDAY. :grit: I can't wait that long!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

WOO HOO!!! Good for you. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yay!!!! So, did Susan have 'all you wanted'??? Have you contacted Nathan for your WooLee Winder??

Was Susan able to cut you a deal??


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

O
m
g
it's here, already!!!!!!!!!!
See ya all later!!!!!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What it's there? In one day? Did the woman drop it off herself? Have fun!! Take pitures


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I had soooo much fun today, Iâm in pain. My shoulder, my back, and my head hurt. 

Grand Opening!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELHh22l8a-8[/ame]

Spinning!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMxXg-MdSio[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWmMZhemvmM[/ame]

How you like Grasshopperâs work?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG, OMG!!! The suspense was killing me. This is the wheel I want and if my tax return is enough I'm going to get it. Jdog do you mind me asking what you paid for the whole shabang? And, just how and what you ordered? How very exciting!! Thank you so much for including us in the fun. I love the sharing.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, here is the list.
1 Kromski Sonata w/fast flyer and bag
3 regular bobbins
1 Jumbo flyer w/bobbin
$575
1 Kromski arched lazy kate
$50
2 sets of Ashford hand cards
$116
Grand Total was = $741 Shipping was free, and FAST too! 
You will LOVE this wheel!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is where I ordered the wheel from.
I recommend this lady 100%! 
http://www.susansfibershop.com/wool_pak.htm


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Dang, that shipping WAS fast!

I guess you will be keeping yourself busy til the yarn order comes and the partners get decided for the KAL.

I am so happy for you. It just warms my heart.
Have fun! 

I think you should experiment with different chairs, like Goldilocks.
You will find the one that is "just right" for spinning.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jdog is this your first wheel? If so you are GOOD and you have great form. Have fun and enjoy! Thanks for the info.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep, itâs my first wheel. You guys all talked me into it, and got me addicted. Hope yâall are proud ashamed of yourselves! 



Yes, GAM, musical chairs would be fun! At this point, I can tell the ladder is not working, it needs MORE padding! :grit:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wow, beautiful wheel and great job. Love the videos.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

JDogg, congratulations on your first wheel and I can see you with a stable full of them. You seem to take things by storm and you are very successful at it. I applaud your gusto.

Beautiful thread also. Happy spinning to you.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats! That looks so fun!

Jessie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Awesome! Congrats. That wheel is nice, and you look like a natural spinning on it!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yay!!! :dance:

Isn't Susan the best!!

OK ... it's mUller not mUEller!!! Short U sound, not the long U sound!!! Like miller, but with a short U!!

Jill, you're a natural on the wheel! There was barely any teaching by me. The majority of the folks I've taught to spin usually hold their hands right up by the orifice. Not you! You have a good distance with your hands. That really helps with your posture by not being hunched up close to the orifice. They also would have a death grip on the fiber, not allowing it to be taken up on the bobbin. Again, not you!

The brake tension: remember just a slight turn goes a long way. Look at the spring on the left side. For most yarns I spin, the spring is just barely stretched. That is with the WooLee Winder though, with the regular flyer, you might have to adjust it differently.

The more brake tension, the faster the bobbin winds on (unless it is too tight and the bobbin doesn't turn at all). Great for chunky yarns or long stapled fibers where you don't need a lot of twist.

A light tension is good when you need more twist in the yarn before it takes up on the bobbin. An 1/8th or 1/4 of a turn on the brake is all it usually takes to adjust the tension once all the slack is taken out of the brake band.

Couple of things that might make you more comfortable while spinning. These are not 'have-tos' but 'try them out and see if you're more comfortable'.

Try sitting a bit farther back from the wheel so that your knees are slightly lower than your hips.

When the wheel stops, instead of using your hand to get it started, take your right big toe and gently push down on the drive wheel spindle that is at 3:00 or 4:00 position.

I just love your videos!! Thank YOU for letting us share the excitement of opening your box!! LOL! Who needs to brush your hair when your Sonota arrives?? The Priorities of life!!!

Did you pick up that bag of picked wool from Tim? It just needs carding.

As for having 2 sets of cards, one for clean & one for dirty wool. With my 1 set of cards or the drum carder, if I'm carding wool that is clean from dirt, but still has the lanolin in it (don't ever card dirty wool!), I'll take some of my wool that is clean with no lanolin in it and card it after I card the greasy wool. It takes out the majority of the lanolin.

Remember, cards are for aligning the fibers, not for getting VM, dirt, burrs, big tangles out of the fiber. Before carding wool that you have scoured, pick open the locks, especially the tips.

Have fun!!!!


and post more videos!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

VIDEO!!!!! :dance:

Oh wow....very cool! Congrats!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jdog do you mind me asking you how tall you are? That seems to be one of my biggest problems is my height (not really tall 5'8") and my long legs. There are some wheels I cannot spin on because the orifice is too low, way too low. If I remember right this wheel has a fairly high orifice.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, dearâ¦.Cyndi I have done it again. We had this conversation once before at your place. I can run a wheel, but when it comes to phonicsâ¦â¦â¦count me out! I promise I wonât do it again! Promise!
I have moved my seat farther from the wheel to see how that works, not too bad. 
I see what you are saying about the cards. So, do I wash the wool first if it is dirty? Tim is hoarding all the wool! JK Iâm working on it, itâs real greasy. Should I wash it first? 
You can bet on more videos, I crack myself up when watching them. The things I will say without even knowing it! Did you watch the one about the wheat grinder? And to think, you guys only get to see the ones that half-way turn out. LOL GAM is right, Iâm Nancy Today all over again. 

Marchwind- Iâm 5â 6.5â usually I lie and say Iâm 5â7â, but since youâre needing me to be scientific, Iâll tell the truth. Oh, and Iâm ALL legs! Ever heard that joke, are those your legs, or are youâ¦â¦â¦â¦ yeah, thatâs me. 
The Orifice measures 30â from the floor.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL. I only meant that you are way prettier than Nancy. :teehee: 

I love your videos. I have never made any and now I am getting inspired to try it. 
They take forever to upload though. 

I had some other inappropriate comments about this part...

"I&#8217;m 5&#8217; 6.5&#8221; usually I lie and say I&#8217;m 5&#8217;7&#8221;, but since you&#8217;re needing me to be scientific, I&#8217;ll tell the truth. Oh, and I&#8217;m ALL legs! Ever heard that joke, are those your legs, or are you&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; yeah, that&#8217;s me. 
The Orifice measures 30&#8221; from the floor. "

Then I changed my mind. :nono: 

It is called self-restraint, and I am really working on THAT. :gaptooth:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:doh: OOOOPS, that really sounded BAD! That's just the kind of stuff I wind up doing ALL the time! The orifice of the Wheel GAM! I'm trying to help MW out here! :nono: You see how I crack myself up? You should try and be me just for a day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

ROFL, JDog that is hilarious. You sounds like me, I say stuff all the time and suddenly everyone is laughing or standing there with their mouths dropped open, and I'm clueless until someone fills me in on just what I said. Geeez! GAM congratulations on the self-restraint.

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

ROFL, JDog that is hilarious. You sounds like me, I say stuff all the time and suddenly everyone is laughing or standing there with their mouths dropped open, and I'm clueless until someone fills me in on just what I said. Geeez! GAM congratulations on the self-restraint.

Thank you for the info.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

JDog1222 said:


> . I can run a wheel, but when it comes to phonicsâ¦â¦â¦





> The brake tension: remember just a slight turn goes a long way. Look at the spring on the left side. For most yarns I spin, the spring is just barely stretched.


The brake tension knob is that knob on the right side of the wheel that is connected to a piece of string (brake band) that goes along the side, through an eye screw then up over the bobbin. It's then connected to a light spring that is connected to the wheel.



> Tim is hoarding all the wool! JK Iâm working on it, itâs real greasy. Should I wash it first?


I thought I left Tim a bag of scoured wool that just needed picking and carding and some that is raw that needs scouring. 

I have links on my spinning page on washing (scouring) wool.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmmmm, wellâ¦â¦I think he had me carding the wool that needed scouring!
No, I know he did! It had the vm and bm all still intact! :yuck:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> does she have a name???????


 I was thinking Maggie. But, now Iâm thinking Oliver, Oliver Wheel. Because Iâm âAll over itâ! Al'over :grin:

What ya'll think?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I think your certifiable!!!


----------

